# Jboss als Dienst -> Fehler 1053



## Naru84 (3. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgende Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe auf einem Server den JBoss als Dienst eingerichtet. Dieser Dienst funktioniert auch soweit. Aber dann passiert folgendes. Wenn ich den Jboss als Dienst stoppen möchte, bekomme ich kurz vor beenden des Prozesses die Fehlermeldung 1053, die besagt


> Der Dienst antwortet nicht rechtzeitig auf die Start- oder Steuerungsanforderung.


Aber der Dienst wurde trotzdem gestoppt, bzw. wird mir das so angezeigt und wenn ich den JBoss neu starten möchte, kann er nicht gestartet werden.

Meine Vermutung:
Also ich denke, dass der JBoss deswegen nicht neu starten kann, da im Hintergrund noch irgendwie der Jboss laufen wird. Außerdem bin ich etwas verwundert, dass der JBoss im Task Manager nicht als laufender Dienst mit angegeben wird. Zumindest war das so, wo ich den JBoss auf meinem lokalen Rechner als Dienst eingerichtet habe, da wurde der JBoss im Task Manager als Dienst mit eingeführt.

Frage: Wie kann ich die Fehlermeldung 1053 vermeiden, bzw. wie kann ich den JBoss vernünftig als Dienst einrichten?

Gruß
Naru84


----------



## Naru84 (3. Sep 2007)

kurze Korrektur:
Also, ich hab doch noch festgestellt, dass der JBoss im Task Manager als Prozess angegeben ist, allerdings kann ich von dem Server aus nicht einfach den Prozess beenden, bzw. den Java Prozess, da sich wohl das Java aufgehangen hat.


----------

